# ro/di filters



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

where in toronto is the best place to get ro/di filters and membranes 
was thinking somewhere local 
anyone with any ideas.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> where in toronto is the best place to get ro/di filters and membranes
> was thinking somewhere local
> anyone with any ideas.


Not sure about local. I have always ordered mine online from BRS. AP does group buys once a month on average. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me.

Brs sells a kit that is perfect for my needs. 2 DI refills, and all prefilters. They do sell the membranes as well.

Not sure which unit it has, but if it doesn't have a flow restrictor, you can get one of those too! I swapped out my aquasafe restictor with one from brs, and got a very noticable increase of good water.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

